# Buckhorn site conversion



## Cfillin27 (Aug 3, 2016)

Anybody converted a buckhorn site to a standard iron site before? I shoot an A&H Mountain Rifle, with a 1:28 twist, percussion. I thought i'd like the buck horn sites but honestly don't care for them much. I enjoy the gun but would like to put different sites on it. Don't know if that is even possible though? 

Also thinking i should leave it as is since it is a beautiful gun. Might just need to go into the "collection" and get a new set up. Thoughts? 

I'm new, but not really. use to go by Rabbit_slayer16 but have not posted in years.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The dovetail is usually a standard size. Head on over to Track of the Wolf to see a plethora of different options.

https://www.trackofthewolf.com/List/Category.aspx/632#872

-DallanC


----------



## Cfillin27 (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks Dallan, i didn't know that site even existed. Nice to know somewhere out there carries all this kind of stuff!

Have you ever used a site like this?

https://www.trackofthewolf.com/Categories/PartDetail.aspx/882/1/RS-PM-1

I like the Buckhorn style, but my frustration has come with the Zero in the bottom notch is at 25 yards. I'd like that to move out to around 50, but the only way i can think of to make that happen is to put an adjustable site on it.

It looks like i can just slide my current site out, and slide that one back into the same slot? I've never done this type of thing before so i'm not 100% on it. All my others have had adjustable sites.


----------

